# Tracking Information



## JunjouLover

How would you say tracking information? For mail and stuff.
Informatie de ??????


----------



## CriHart

urmarire livrare
This is not the best translation, but it says the essential


----------



## Trisia

> urm*ă*rire livrare
> This is not the best translation, but it says the essential


I'm not sure either how I would translate. Interestingly enough, the tracking service offered by the Romanian Postal Service is called "track and trace".

We could offer some versions, but I think it would be best for you to give us a sample sentence. This way we can decide what suits the context better.


----------



## OldAvatar

It is about the expression used when you're typing, on a website, the so-called tracking number (AWB if I remember it correctly) in order to check the status of a package sent by DHL, UPS etc...
Many Romanians use Tracking number and Tracking info, without translating it.


----------



## JunjouLover

So if I just say "tracking information" in English, it'd be OK? See I ordered some Romanian books and the girl I bought them from doesn't speak too much English. I forgot to get tracking information the first time, and its been quite a while since I ordered, so I'm trying to call her back and ask for it. I just need to say "I forgot to get the tracking information, could you give it to me?" Am uitat să-ţi cer tracking information. Ai putea să-mi-o dai? or maybe Tracking information o ai putea să-mi dai?


----------



## Trisia

I think I would try first with something like "Am uitat să-ţi cer numărul pentru urmărirea livrării. Ai putea să mi-l dai?" If she doesn't get it, then try the English one.


----------

